# Antivirus Live problem



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a rogue app that has somehow prevented me from getting into my security programs, system restore, task manager, and other rather vital methods of removing such a thing. Is there any advice on how to actually get rid of it?


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 27, 2009)

What operating system are you using?


----------



## Dave (Dec 27, 2009)

Search the Internet, there is lots of advice available:
Remove Antivirus Live, removal instructions


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, this issue has now been resolved-and I believe it to be the work of Spybot allowing me to deny the changes made-so it's no longer relevant, but I had looked at the removal instructions before and what it said to do I was unable to.


----------

